# Rapido 9009DF - Any advice



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I've just seen a 2010 9009DF and it ticks virtually ever box on our wishlist.

Any owners out there with advice please? Or Rapidos in general?

It also has a fuel cell. How does this work to recharge the batteries? Does it replace the need for a solar cell?

Richard


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*better*

Mercedes (Serie M) are better.

In General Not very well winterised from what I have seen.

TM


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

The Rapidos are fully winterised, they have to be, as a lot of continentals' winter holiday in the Alps and such places. I can honestly say that I have not been even slightly chilly in the winter in fact I have been known to get up and turn the heating off in the night.

The 9009dfh is one of my favourite layouts and if it had been on a merc. it would of been my next van. Well at least on my wish list!

Some of the new Rapidos' have the new Aldi central heating installed which is a far superior system and I wouldn't mind having it in my van if I could afford to replace the one I have at the moment. :lol:


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Richard D.
Your profile does not say where you are but from the motorhome description I reckon its the one I,ve looked at in Cornwall. There can,t be many around with that description. I may be wrong but if so I will let you know what I thought. Was looking at it on behalf of a friend and negotiated a lower price than advertised but as far as I know he is not going ahead.
As I say I may have got the wrong end of the stick but I did have a good look around it.
Regards, Dave


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Our first motorhome was a Rapido and we loved it only changed because we wanted a bigger shower. 

The Pilote that we bought in March had a Efoy Fuel Cell fitted (very expensive item for what they are) we have used it a couple of times on automatic and it does what it says on the tin. Unfortunately it is fitted in the locker under my bed so I can hear it working therefore it got switched off during the night. There is also a gas alarm fitted with the sensor fitted down the side of the bed as well.

Sylvia


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Further to my last post above, I have today been to where an identical in every respect motor home is for sale, may be the one the OP refers to and been told that it went to the NEC exhibition this weekend and has now been sold. I wonder if the OP in this thread bought it. 
Dave


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Dave was that a new van or a secondhand one that was sold?


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Second hand, 2010 model. Exactly as discribed by Richard D in original post, thats what mekes me wonder whether its the same one he is looking at or bought maybe. It has had Efoy fitted which makes it a bit more unusual.


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Don't think it went to the NEC as it's only new season vans, unless it was for sale in the car park. It wasn't on the Rapido stand as it's not new, but I suppose it could of been Bhills.
Saying that there are a lot of vans at the NEC.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Sorry did not explain, Its not being sold by a Rapido agent or dealer but an independant motorhome and RV dealer who has taken several vehicles to the show and apparently sold the Rapido today.

The one I have looked at is shown for sale at www.itchyfeet.biz and I understand has been sold at the NEC. 
Dave


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Chudders,

This one was at Highbridge, but they got it from a large RV seller up country.

I've now bought it and will take delivery in a couple of weeks.

I'm new to MHing and it was my first drive and I was taken back by the amount of internal noise, the harsh suspension and wind noise around the windscreen!!

Am I expecting too much? The van was empty so no pots and pan rattles, the guy who came with us thought it quite quiet!!

Any advice regarding noise levels??


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Richard D,
Well are you sure the RV seller was not itchyfeet (Thats their main business) that they got it from. Have a look at the website I previously posted. If it is different then the website may still be of interest to you
As for your other concerns, well its on a Fiat chassis but the 3 ltre one so I can,t really tell you what the ride should be like. The ride is very often noisey before you get your personal belongings in like cushions bedding etc which can make it quite a lot quieter. Make sure your pots and pans are well wrapped when travelling. Being an A class it may well have some squeaks and rattles from the cab area.
The suspension can be a bit hard (bear in mind it is essentially a commercial van based vehicle) but I would first check the tyre pressures. Over inflated tyres will make for a VERY hard ride.
Burstner are in my opinion well made but I think noise is inevitable and has been so on the motorhomes I have had. You tend to get used to it. The subject of noise has been raised on various topics on the forum in respect of many different makes and as one contributor put it 'turn the radio up'. Once you get used to it I,m sure it will be fine and you will love owning it.
Regards, Dave


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Dave,

Just looked at Itchyfeet website and you're right it is one and the same. Same price too thank god, but did get some discount!!!

Picking it up in a couple of weeks, can't wait!!

Regarding suspension, can you adjust the Alko units? Do they have coilover shockabsorbers or are they just the normal rubber bungey types controlled by separate shocks??

To my mind the suspension could have been made much softer and the roll controlled by fitting an antiroll bar.

What about air suspension? Will this help to soften it up??


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

It will more then likely be on an Alko chassis which has independant suspension. The first thing I would do is tyre pressures.Depending on the tyres but would not want any more then 60 as a starter and work down. My Continental Winters are running at 52 front/57 rear and do go lower in colder weather. The rattles will get tweeked as you go. Mine is ok now but it took time.

Enjoy your Rapido.

Alan


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Richard D,
Well since it is the same well done in getting it. I went to look at it agin yesterday for my colleague who was again considering it and wanted to put in an offer. Thats when I found it had gone to the NEC and that it had been sold. If you had not bought it I think he was close to doing so. It was in my opinion a cracking vehicle in as new condition. If you got it cheaper than advertised so much the better.
Well done.
I don,t think there is anything on the chassis you can adjust but do check those tyre pressures. From my experience when I bouht my current Motorhome when I went for a test drive I was certainly disappointed in the ride in much the same way as you describe. But when the pressures were adjusted to the recommended and things sorted it was fine but its never gonna be like a nice quiet car.
Air suspension is I think available for the Alko chassis but I had it fitted on my previous Autotrail. It certainly helped rolling etc but not so sure it makes a difference to the ride. 
Personally I would wait, get it, check the tyre pressures, get some personal belongings in including soft furnishings, bedding etc and it may well be a different story. Mine certainly was
Dave


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi dave,

No it wasn't at the NEC. I went up on Thursday and was travelling home on Friday (We live in Weymouth) we stopped off at Highbridge and found a newly arrived 966M and the 9009DFH which looked like it had been there 2 or 3 days. The battery had gone flat so might have been longer. 

I guess you could say that it was fate that we decided to call in!!

I'll let you know how we get on when we take delivery in a couple of weeks.

regards,

Richard


----------

